# camping



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey guys im going camoing this weekend. Taking the boys with the boyscouts. So i will miss you guys  having all that fun canoing, fishing, etc... so dont have too much fun with out me type to you later   
wrasser :fun:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

see ya. dont tip over the canoe :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Make sure you catch a few fish for your tank. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have fun!!


----------

